# Hot Spots 1st Kayak Charter to the Oriskany



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

That's right! We took 6 kayakers to the Oriskany on our 1st Mother ship Trip. It went really well and the guys caught some impressive fish! Two nice keeper jacks, one that went 37" to the fork, some stud mingos and one nice scamp. A few more big fish were hooker and got away, coarse that happens every trip. You should've seen the look on the divers faces when we showed up and turned the yaks loose on the big"O" !! I got a few pictures and a video I will try to post later.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

There is also a post that I put in the kayak forum with more pics also.There was seventeen Amberjacks caught on this trip.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah I saw your report! Some really good pictures too!


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

The trip was over the top fun! You'd thought Hot Spots Captain Matt and the crew had been doing kayak mothership trips for years. 

My only question....... when is the next trip scheduled?


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Cool idea!


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

should of threw Chris off the boat with his yak


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

tailfisher said:


> should of threw Chris off the boat with his yak


Chris couldn't go on Sunday, but we threw him off on Friday in the pass for a test run! We wanted to try putting one in the water and taking it out before we went offshore. So we dumped him out in the pass to catch a bull red. The current was RIPPING and there was about a 3 foot sea rolling through there, we figured if we could do it in those conditions we could pull it off in the gulf.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

sometimes I wish I hadn't got rid of mine but I am too lazy to drag it out


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Good report sounds like fun :thumbup:


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Matt Mcleod said:


> So we dumped him out in the pass to catch a bull red. The current was RIPPING and there was about a 3 foot sea rolling through there


Would like to have seen that- did you get any video. I'm sure all the language was family friendly on that launch?


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Pretty darn cool right there


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I know its an old post but
how many more of these trips did you do since then looks like fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

We havent done any since but we plan on doing more this year!! It was Pretty cool seeing them get dragged around by the Jacks.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Was that boat in the picture what you took the yaks out on or something else?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/mothership-trip-report-results-5-22-a-89110/

this post shows the boat Miller


----------

